# Copper Removal from Large Electric Motors and Starters



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking down inside the starter housing with the armature removed, I use an air or an old wood chisel making one cut at the end of the field winding.

Step two, mount the armature into a good vise, you will notice the laminations with the wire passing through. I generally come in 2 laminations from the commutator end before wedging an old wood chisel in between making a nice cut. A bit of practice and you'll not be pounding your chisel into the steel armature shaft. Copper is soft and cuts easily.

For those large electric motors, remove the armature taking both end bearing plates off. Set the motor body on end, then using your wood or air chisel cut the wires off level at the top of the laminations. It helps to use the top of the laminations to sled your chisel over making a clean cut of the wire.

Once you have incinerated the lot, for armatures tap them onto a heavy piece of plate steel or an anvil the wire falls out. Also the copper segments are much easier to remove once incinerated.

To tap the copper out of your electric motor, use two pieces of old railway track or similar. Space these to allow the copper to fall out when you drop or tap your motor onto the rails.

This process only works effectively for unburned copper. only incinerate after you have made your cuts.


----------

